# Little Beaver River Survey



## chasmo (Jun 17, 2012)

ODNR Division of Wildlife staff launched out of the Little Beaver Creek access point (Columbiana County/PA line) recently to complete a nighttime electrofishing survey on a stretch of the Ohio River. The purpose of this joint effort between ODNR Division of Wildlife and the PA Fish & Boat Commission was to collect data on walleye and saugeye populations. While both species were located during the research effort, black crappie, northern hog sucker, common carp, river red horse, gizzard shad, smallmouth buffalo, emerald shiners, muskellunge, and a number of mudpuppies (a charismatic and harmless aquatic salamander) were also encountered that night.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Seems like not too many game fish are up that way


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Daveo76 said:


> Seems like not too many game fish are up that way


*
WISH I KNEW ABOUT THAT SURVEY!
WISH I WAS THERE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, *


----------



## chasmo (Jun 17, 2012)

Think i'll set a few minnie traps there this spring.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for posting. I know that launch, but did they survey the Ohio River in that area, or Little Beaver Creek? I'm a big fan of the Little Beaver! I know the Ohio Division of Forestry purchased quite a chunk of the old Vodrey property on the east side of the creek to the PA state line. 

Way back in the day there used to be a canoe livery right across from where the north fork dumps in near Fredericktown. My buddy and I showed up on a weekend morning, and there were quite a few folks ready for a nice paddle. We showed up with a fishing pole apiece, and a small container of lures, heavy on jigs and grubs. We caught smallmouth, sauger, and walleye in the faster stretches, and crappie, bluegill and largemouth in the slower spots. The pickup spot was at the ramp you showed, and we realized that we had 45 minutes to get there with no idea how far away we were! We paddled like maniacs to get there and arrived exactly on time, but we were still the last boat in! 

I wonder if the state is thinking of "doing something" with the Little Beaver. I'd really love to float that stretch again!


----------



## chasmo (Jun 17, 2012)

The way the article reads, they surveyed the Ahia River only although I would imagine the same species are in the Little Beaver.
The LB is very popular with kayakers and tubers. A lot put in at Grimms Bridge area.


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

Chasmo,
What is "recently completed a survey"? Days ago, weeks ago, months ago? I'm guessing by the pictures it wasn't within the past week or two. Depending on when this survey took place the results may be better understood. I'm guessing if they did a survey now the "bag" would be predominantly sauger, saugeye and walleye. Maybe a few stragglers of other species. But if this survey was done, say back at the beginning of October, (or before) I would guess there would be less of the "eye" species. All depends on the water temp.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking at the pics, the trees are all bare. So I figure 2 possibilities, sometime in November of this year before the snow hit, or late Winter, early Spring of 2016.

Chasmo, thanks for the reply. I'm well aware of the Grimm's Bridge area. Went down there this past Summer and turned left (North) after crossing the bridge. Went up to where the road turns away from the creek, found a place to park and started fishing. Found a little hole under a shade tree and swam a chartreuse Road Runner around in it and bang! A 19" walleye to start the day! 

Also went South of the bridge. The map made it look like the road petered out at the creek, but there's houses and private property down there, and a gate across the road. But, there is a place to pull in. You can hike up the hill to an old railroad grade and make your way down it close to the creek. The growth alongside the creek was so thick and lush that I couldn't imagine beating my way through it to get to the creek.

Dangit! I'm going to have to get with the craze and buy a kayak! Floating is the way to access this place, and I can tell you, it's gorgeous down in there!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

buckeyebowman said:


> Looking at the pics, the trees are all bare. So I figure 2 possibilities, sometime in November of this year before the snow hit, or late Winter, early Spring of 2016.
> 
> Chasmo, thanks for the reply. I'm well aware of the Grimm's Bridge area. Went down there this past Summer and turned left (North) after crossing the bridge. Went up to where the road turns away from the creek, found a place to park and started fishing. Found a little hole under a shade tree and swam a chartreuse Road Runner around in it and bang! A 19" walleye to start the day!
> 
> ...



Survey was late Nov. and they went up to Montgomery Dam, didn't do the creek....Not normally a real good time for tailwaters....


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

Hatchetman I mean no disrespect and I know you have fished the river for a long time and I am not familiar with Montgomery dam as much as I am new Cumberland and pike island but November has been a great time to fish the tailgaters for sauger and walleye. In fact pike island was doing very well before the big rain. I have read your posts for years and you are always spot on but in my experience November can be better than March or April.


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

Good to know I fish Pike Island alot this time of Year and Have done very well up until the last 2 years Had Nights where we would land ove her 100 sauger and a few eyes the last 2 years i dont think i have touch 12 fish Total


----------

